# Massanutten Waterpark....prices getting better!



## NTHC (Feb 12, 2006)

Monday-Friday...10am-10pm....$20 for timeshare owner

Saturday and Sunday are still much higher and fee is for a session.

Buffet restaurant is now open as well....for lunch ...$795 for adult and $595 for kids...dinner is a few $ more.  Typical buffet food, but I thought it was worth it because a cheeseburger combo at the snack bar is $6.50.

Cindy


----------



## Patri (Feb 12, 2006)

OK I like that. Hope it stays true all summer.
Hope that means timeshare owners that exchange in, as well as Massanutten owners.


----------



## jdbacz (Feb 14, 2006)

*hours*

When the waterpark first opened it looked like you only had admission for a 5-1/2 hour period, then it closed for an hour for cleaning, then you had to pay for a separate admission for the rest of the day.  I don't see anything like that anymore.  Did they do away with that system?


----------



## Sandy (Feb 14, 2006)

Much more reasonable.


----------



## NTHC (Feb 14, 2006)

Saturdays and Sundays still have the session deal....Monday-Friday is from open to close though.

cindy


----------



## teachingmyown (Feb 16, 2006)

Just returned from there...we visited the waterpark last Tuesday and it was open from 10am to 10pm with no interruption.  Since we had Activity Cards for each of us, it was $12 each for the entire day.  It was plainly posted "Winter Rates" however so I wouldn't expect it to be the same in the summer, especially when the rest of the outdoor features are added.
_
Regular Waterpark rates..._(according to the full color brochure they handed us)...
Gen Admission.......................$40
Gen Admission (child under 42")......$20
Twilight Admission (5pm-close).......$32
Twilight--child..........................$16

Owner/Exchanger....................$32
Owner/Exchanger--child.........$16
Owner/Exch--Twilight............$26
Owner/Exch---Twilight--child.....$13

Activity Card holders.............$20
Activity Card----child............$10
Activity Twilight...............$16
Activity Twilight-child..............$8

Age 2 and under..........FREE at all times

HOWEVER.....They also gave us a copied off flyer with these rates(which they honored when we went):

*As of 2/1/06...*
_Weekend/Holiday Rates..._
General Admission Adult All day (10am-10pm).....$40.........Twilight (5pm-10pm)......$32
Gen Ad Child.................All day.....$20........twilight........$16

Property owner/exchanger adult all day...$32......twilight.......$26
Prop owner/exch child......All day......$16 ........twilight.......$13

Activity card holder Adult.......all day......$20 .........twilight......$16
Act card holder child........all day........$10 .......... twilight........$8

Under 2 years........free
Observer Rate.........$10

_Winter Weekday -- All Day_
General Admission Adult ........... $24
Gen adm child.........................$16

Owner/exchanger adult..............$20
Owner/exchanger child...............$13

Activity card holder adult...........$12
Activity card holder child.............$8

Under 2 years................free

Observer...................$10

Group rates were also available, as well as a $5.00 discount with a same day slope use ticket from either the tubing slope or the ski slope.


----------



## Leturno (Mar 1, 2006)

teachingmyown said:
			
		

> Just returned from there...we visited the waterpark last Tuesday and it was open from 10am to 10pm with no interruption.  Since we had Activity Cards for each of us, it was $12 each for the entire day.  It was plainly posted "Winter Rates" however so I wouldn't expect it to be the same in the summer, especially when the rest of the outdoor features are added.
> _
> Regular Waterpark rates..._(according to the full color brochure they handed us)...
> Gen Admission.......................$40
> ...



This answers my earlier questin on the other Thread! 

Thank you
Scott


----------



## Blitz (Mar 15, 2006)

*Summer  Rates*

I also hope these don't go up for summer.  We're headed there for 4th of July.


----------



## jfbookers (Mar 18, 2006)

*Last call and extra vacations*

Went two weeks ago with 7 & 9 year old with a lot of energy. $20.00 less $5.00 with tubing tickets. It was not crowded but the 4-5 story climb to the top of the longest waterslides gets old for a grandfather. I finally stopped trying to keep up. It was fun for all. Yours, Jim
ps NTHC saw your office and if I had put it together with you I would have stopped in to say hi.


----------



## SBK (Mar 18, 2006)

jfbookers said:
			
		

> Went two weeks ago with 7 & 9 year old with a lot of energy. $20.00 less $5.00 with tubing tickets. It was not crowded but the 4-5 story climb to the top of the longest waterslides gets old for a grandfather. I finally stopped trying to keep up. It was fun for all. Yours, Jim
> ps NTHC saw your office and if I had put it together with you I would have stopped in to say hi.



Just checked in -- one day late -- the Summit.  We are really looking forward to the Water Park.  

We maybe, -- might, whatever, have we lost our minds? -- take the tour to get some bucks.  I turned down the $100.00 at check in.  We will see how high they go in a day or so.

Internet adventures -- After we  got to the unit, I called the desk and asked if the phone jack in the master bedroom was live -- they used to have a desk and phone in the MB, but they took it out several years ago.  They said that it was, but I couldn't get it to work.  I'm using my cell phone as a modem (yeah for nonpeak time, but it is so Slooooooooooooooooow!)  I can take the wall phone in the living room off and successfully put it back on, but I hate to have the cords all over the living room and dining area.  

NTHC --please PM me with your office location.

We plan to have a wonderful, albeit cold, time.


----------



## SBK (Mar 19, 2006)

An update -- the reason I couldn't get on line using the landline was because they had the phone line blocked for all outgoing calls.  Took forever to get it fixed.

Today is the last day for skiing and tubing.  We asked if non-skiers could take the lift up to look around and hike, but they said no.

Tomorrow at 8:30 AM we sell our souls to the TimeShare Salespeople from (youknowwhere).  We will let you know what happened.


----------



## teachingmyown (Mar 19, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> Tomorrow at 8:30 AM we sell our souls to the TimeShare Salespeople from (youknowwhere).  We will let you know what happened.




We were told at the time of scheduling our sales appointment that we needed to  allow two hours out of our schedule to accommodate the presentation from breakfast through tour.  What they neglected to say was, "It takes two hours to eat breakfast and talk with your salesman.  Then another hour or two to tour the four units in different sections and maybe the waterpark and up to the overlook to see the resort from above.  Then another two to deal with the FOUR levels of people in the salesroom before you get your MassBucks."   Make sure you have a 12:00 apointment you HAVE to get to and that you mention it often.


----------



## Patri (Mar 20, 2006)

That entire event can be done in an hour, as we did it. I put up such a fuss, because our breakfast salesman threw our 'survey' in the trash as we walked from the dining room to the sales room. He didn't know I saw it. I was so agitated on the sales floor, that if they didn't want to use our info to make better resorts, why waste our time? We really had put down some good suggestions. My voice was not soft. The 2nd and 3rd closers hussled us out, with our 100 Massanutten bucks. We didn't even get to see the units  LOL


----------



## SBK (Mar 21, 2006)

We got out of the presentation in just under three hours.  I kept repeating that we had been told two hours tops and they kept obfuscating.  I finally started to accept and make business cell phone calls -- they were being rude to me by misusing my time, so I did not feel one bit of guilt over it.

AND -- did you know that the one-plus-weeks weeks that Massanutten specially negotiated for RCI to give to Massanutten owners can get you ANYWHERE!!!  ANYTIME!!!!  WOW!!!  We were so impressed!!!!  I guess they think they can be so brazen because most of their marks don't know diddly about time shares, but how do they sleep?

We are eagerly awaiting one to three inches of snow, but it is already sevral hours late.  It would be so much fun.


----------



## SBK (Mar 24, 2006)

*Final Massanutten Report*

Alas -- the promised snow was pretty much a no show, but apparently surrounding areas had a bad time with snow and ice.  The news said that there was a 40 car pile up on I-64 near Richmond.

We got to Monticello and bought some native plants from their garden store.  We usually go to the Williamsburg garden shop in late spring, when they would have different inventory, so it was hard to compare prices.  

We used a restaurant.com coupon to eat at Miller's in Charlottesville -- First and Main.  We thought the Mapquest directions looked a little convuluted, and we found out why when we missed a turn and could not get back to where we wanted to be.  Main Street is a wonderful pedestrian mall -- but it sure does make it hard to get from point a to point b when you don't know that the street is closed off.  Mapquest does not seem to know about the mall.  

Miller's is in a wonderful old building (with a wonderful old restroom) and is a student hangout.  We would go again, but it is not for a romantic dinner.  Upstairs is much quieter.  They have jazz several times a week, but we missed it.  It is also a wifi hotspot.  One group of students was having a grand old time looking at something on a laptop screen, so on the way out I angled around to see what was so funny.  Somewhere between X and R.

On Thursday we spent the afternoon at the WaterPark and did the Winemaker's Dinner.  I had to talk Ben into the WaterPark, but he ended up having fun.  With his emphysema, it was a hard walk up to the tubing slide, so he only did that once -- I got in three times.  We enjoyed the lazy river, the two hot tubs and the three inside body slides.  I did not understand that there was not a full pool inside, so I was a bit dissapointed -- but that was my problem, not theirs.  We spent a bit of time looking at the boogie board wave slide, and decided we weren't quite ready for it.  It is great people watching.  There was an about-six-year-old girl who knew what she was doing, and a twenty-something guy who lost the better part of his baggy swim suit.

The Winemaker's dinner was mostly ok.  The winery was Rockledge and I thought the reds were very good and I was suprised that I liked the Reisling.  I really enjoyed most of the meal -- but I don't like artichoke hearts, and they were the basis of the salad; and I don't like bananas, and they were the basis of the dessert.  Others seemed to enjoy those courses and ate them right up.  We sat with a very nice and interesting couple from PA.  The experience is fun and I would suggest you try it.

Thanks to 1-in-4, our next trip to Massanutten will be a rental, but we can't wait to go back.


----------



## paidemt (Mar 25, 2006)

*1 and 4 rule*

Some of the units do not have a 1 in 4 rule, so you can trade back in without renting.  I believe only Summit and Woodstone have the 1 in 4 rule.  

My wife and I have taken an update there several times and the salesmen & saleswomen are the worst we have experienced anywhere.  It really is true you can tell when they are lying because their mouth is moving.  After being told no, they can also be very rude.

One year we attended an update and received $75.00.  Several months later we were at the resort again and declined the update several times, explaining we had just attended one.  After they continued to call our room and upped the fee to $100 cash, we accepted a free breakfast.  At breakfast I told the salesman we had just been through the update several months prior and were not interested in buying anything, so he should not waste his time on us.  He got very upset and told us we were not eligible to attend an update. I explained that we told the callers repeatedly of the situation and could not get the calls to stop.  We did get the free breakfast and the cash without having to listen to any lies from the salesman.


----------

